# Focus rant



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

Seriously, I know most pics of cigars are taken at close range, almost macro but why post a blurry pic?:ask: I mean do people take pics then see they are blurry and go "What the hell, I'll post this crappy pic anyway?" Photography is another hobby of mine so maybe I am more sensitive than others but is it just me or are other people bothered as well?:behindsofa:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry I am guilty of this, I will try harder.


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

neil said:


>


Sweet deck man


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Sorry I am guilty of this, I will try harder.


Thats all I ask. Like my parents would say, "As long as you did your best" :biggrin1:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Vwluv10338 said:


> Thats all I ask. Like my parents would say, "As long as you did your best" :biggrin1:


Sometime it's the shear number of photos but lately the camera was on the wrong setting LOL I may be useless but as I said I will try


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Sometime it's the shear number of photos but lately the camera was on the wrong setting LOL I may be useless but as I said I will try


Well I was going to save and post a bunch of out of focus pics from the forum but I decided I didnt want to call anyone out on it. I appreciate you stepping up and admitting you have a problem. Thats the first step to recovery.:grouphug:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Vwluv10338 said:


> Well I was going to save and post a bunch of out of focus pics from the forum but I decided I didnt want to call anyone out on it. I appreciate you stepping up and admitting you have a problem. Thats the first step to recovery.:grouphug:


During the last Rally for the troops I was doing everything I could even had a mini tripod and at least half were blurry. trust me I got plenty of crap for them 

I think then it was like ten or more pictures a day plus several hours working the troops seriously I couldn't care less if someone was bothered by a few blurry pictures. LOL Now things are slower maybe I'll see if the thing came with directions in English LOL


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

some people have shitty cameras, some people are just shitty at taking pictures but I rather a review have blurry pictures than no pictures


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> some people have shitty cameras, some people are just shitty at taking pictures but I rather a review have blurry pictures than no pictures


See that is where I think I disagree. I have read many reviews that are good with no pics. Then you read one and scroll down and go "great, there are pics" and you get a nice shot of someones deck (SEE ABOVE)


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

Vwluv10338 said:


> See that is where I think I disagree. I have read many reviews that are good with no pics. Then you read one and scroll down and go "great, there are pics" and you get a nice shot of someones deck (SEE ABOVE)


calm down there sparky, i was just kidding. i will make sure my pictures are up to your standards before i post them.

btw, thats not a picture of my deck.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I was kinda joking around to but seriously I would like to get better at my picture taking but the joke about directions was a personal joke as I have tried to read it and for the life of me I can't understand it crazy huh I could build you a house and can't figure the directions to my Canon SD950IS

The light spot that always appears is what drives me nut's, lights on lights off it just doesn't work. I was much better with a 35MM


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

:boohoo:

I'm guilty of this and couldn't care less. I snap a pic with my crappy phone camera and use my photobucket app. So much faster than making a light box, buying a $1000 camera with tripod and transferring photos from camera to computer to photobucket to puff. I can do all of it on my phone on the fly to show I received a trade or proof that I actually bought a box in a box split.

If this was a photography site I'd understand your gripe but this is a cigar site and some people just don't care. (This guy)


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

If this was a photography forum, I would agree with you. However, not everyone knows how to use a camera properly on here, much less care. I have a Nikon D7000 and I use it all the time but sometimes it's just easier to show the cigar I'm smoking with my iPhone camera.

If you feel that passionate about it, why not start a thread showing people how you take pictures or maybe tips and tricks to taking close up shot without using a macro lens. You'd get better feedback that way. 

Bottom line, we can't smoke a camera so 90% of the folks here could care less.


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

neil said:


> calm down there sparky, i was just kidding. i will make sure my pictures are up to your standards before i post them.
> 
> btw, thats not a picture of my deck.


I'm not upset. I know its hard to convey emotions on the net but I tried to use emotocons to get my feelings across. I started this thread in jest. I dont actually care I just think its funny when people post pics where you cant see what they are taking a pic of. Its not just here. I also think its funny on a car forum where someone wants help with a part and then posts a pic where you cant see the part in question but the driveway is crystal clear.

Just looking for a little conversation and trying to see if I am alone.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Vwluv10338 said:


> I'm not upset. I know its hard to convey emotions on the net but I tried to use emotocons to get my feelings across. I started this thread in jest. I dont actually care I just think its funny when people post pics where you cant see what they are taking a pic of. Its not just here. I also think its funny on a car forum where someone wants help with a part and then posts a pic where you cant see the part in question but the driveway is crystal clear.
> 
> Just looking for a little conversation and trying to see if I am alone.


This is Puff we don't fight you can ask and we can talk politely about this I am willing to listen to advice myself getting better is always a good thing bro!

It's a good topic bro Thanks for bringing it up!

Dave


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

bwhite220 said:


> If this was a photography forum, I would agree with you. However, not everyone knows how to use a camera properly on here, much less care. I have a Nikon D7000 and I use it all the time but sometimes it's just easier to show the cigar I'm smoking with my iPhone camera.
> 
> If you feel that passionate about it, why not start a thread showing people how you take pictures or maybe tips and tricks to taking close up shot without using a macro lens. You'd get better feedback that way.
> 
> Bottom line, we can't smoke a camera so 90% of the folks here could care less.


You are right, I'm not going to pull out my T1i for every pic but I will defend the IPhone. My IPhone 4 takes awesome close pics w/ no flash. When I first got it I was very surprised at how close it could focus.

Here is an example I just snapped in my kitchen with my IPhone:


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

I agree but not everyone has a 4. I use mine and am shocked at how good it is. 

On a side note, have you looked at the HDR apps? I use "HDR Pro" on my iPhone 4 and it takes amazing pics! Never used it with a cigar though.


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

Vwluv10338 said:


> I'm not upset. I know its hard to convey emotions on the net but I tried to use emotocons to get my feelings across. I started this thread in jest. I dont actually care I just think its funny when people post pics where you cant see what they are taking a pic of. Its not just here. I also think its funny on a car forum where someone wants help with a part and then posts a pic where you cant see the part in question but the driveway is crystal clear.
> 
> Just looking for a little conversation and trying to see if I am alone.


its cool. i just think that most people are getting away from digital cameras to using camera phones, as they are more convenient than a point and shoot. everyone knows that camera phones take crappy pics. i try to post clear pics, but that particular picture i did now have my digital cam handy so i took a pic with my phone. it wasnt until after i uploaded it that i could tell it was blurry since it was on such a small screen.

edit: i only have a 3g :[ i broke my 4g a couple weeks ago jumping out of an airplane. the 3g takes crap for pictures!


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

bwhite220 said:


> I agree but not everyone has a 4. I use mine and am shocked at how good it is.
> 
> On a side note, have you looked at the HDR apps? I use "HDR Pro" on my iPhone 4 and it takes amazing pics! Never used it with a cigar though.


No I havent. I'm not too much of a fan of the artsy HDR that I see a lot of people use for automotive pics if that is what it does. I will have to check them out but I dont pay for apps.However, I am a big fan of the HDR the camera has when I upgraded the firmware. Its great for high contrast shots.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I have no problem seeing the pics clearly. I have no idea what the donkey is doing to the shopping cart in this pic though. :ask:


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> I have no problem seeing the pics clearly. I have no idea what the donkey is doing to the shopping cart in this pic though. :ask:


forget about what the donkey is doing! wtf is that kid doing to the cardboard cutout of david beckham behind those port-o-potties?!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

neil said:


> forget about what the donkey is doing! wtf is that kid doing to the cardboard cutout of david beckham behind those port-o-potties?!


ROTFLMAO! Dammit, it took a while but I see what you mean. Downright despicable methinks.ound: I know beckhams et all are into that stuff but I always considered that kid above this type of thing.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Vwluv10338 said:


> Seriously, I know most pics of cigars are taken at close range, almost macro but why post a blurry pic?:ask: I mean do people take pics then see they are blurry and go "What the hell, I'll post this crappy pic anyway?" Photography is another hobby of mine so maybe I am more sensitive than others but is it just me or are other people bothered as well?:behindsofa:


No disrespect....But this post just bothers me.

The majority of pics here are with reviews,(I see you haven't done any)
and are very much appreciated. Any time a brother takes the time
to take pics, load to a server and post for YOUR benefit, you should just say "THANK YOU".


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

This thread gives me new hope...a renewed sense of pride with my blurry pictures. It is unfortunate that I am getting rid of my smart phone and will actually have to take pictures of my smokes with my good camera  It is a trademark of mine...and I am sure that all the brothers will miss it.


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> No disrespect....But this post just bothers me.
> 
> The majority of pics here are with reviews,(I see you haven't done any)
> and are very much appreciated. Any time a brother takes the time
> to take pics, load to a server and post for YOUR benefit, you should just say "THANK YOU".


Actually I haven't done more because I'm not sure my palate is up to where I can recomend a smoke to the vets here. However, I did post a review last week of a bad Monte white that I had. I hope it was just a bad stick because it was terrible and I want to find a mile creamy smoke. You should check it out, I even posted a cell phone pic.

Edit: I also took a decent pic for the "top shelf" thread and there are a few pics in my "$40 wineador" thread. I'm sorry if that is not enough contribution to the site for you. As I stated I started this thread in jest to poke a little fun. I wasn't tying to be serious and put people down but you can take it as you will. It is just the internets after all.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Seeing that photography is a hobby,
perhaps you can start a thread on how to
"how to take good pics"........

I am serious, that would be a great thread !


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Seeing that photography is a hobby,
> perhaps you can start a thread on how to
> "how to take good pics"........
> 
> I am serious, that would be a great thread !


Not a bad idea. I will try and get one going this week. I know there is a fairly recent thread with great pics but all those pics are taken with a DSLR with good lenses.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Vwluv10338 said:


> Actually I haven't done more because I'm not sure my palate is up to where I can recomend a smoke to the vets here. However, I did post a review last week of a bad Monte white that I had. I hope it was just a bad stick because it was terrible and I want to find a mile creamy smoke. You should check it out, I even posted a cell phone pic.
> 
> Edit: I also took a decent pic for the "top shelf" thread and there are a few pics in my "$40 wineador" thread. I'm sorry if that is not enough contribution to the site for you. As I stated I started this thread in jest to poke a little fun. I wasn't tying to be serious and put people down but you can take it as you will. It is just the internets after all.


I agree with Bull. When your title says rant and you use the word seriously to start out you aren't saying something in jest and when you end talking about how it bothers you and you're sensitive about it you really aren't saying it in jest. I'm not talking about your intentions I'm talking about your wording. You may have meant it in jest but it sure didn't look like it until you came out and said it's in jest (only after people responded negatively). Maybe this is what I'm "sensitive" about.

On a "jesting" note, this is like one of those "white people problems" that are joked about in my generation (not sure if this is the real site White People Problems)


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

usrower321 said:


> I agree with Bull. When your title says rant and you use the word seriously to start out you aren't saying something in jest and when you end talking about how it bothers you and you're sensitive about it you really aren't saying it in jest. I'm not talking about your intentions I'm talking about your wording. You may have meant it in jest but it sure didn't look like it until you came out and said it's in jest (only after people responded negatively). Maybe this is what I'm "sensitive" about.
> 
> On a "jesting" note, this is like one of those "white people problems" that are joked about in my generation (not sure if this is the real site White People Problems)


Ok I will concede that using rant was probably strong. As for " seriously" i was using it like you would say to a friend with a bad haircut, " Seriously man, what is up with that haircut". It sounded right in my head. Had I been serious I would have used something like this: :mmph: as opposed the the head-scratch. When the first blurry pic was posted I thought it was funny. That was exactly the kind of jest I was looking for. I say what's up with blurry pics, someone posts a blurry pic as a FU, I say "nice deck" because that was what was in focus. That's funny to me but apparently it's coming off hostile because I was told to calm down. I thought it was a funny back and fourth. That is why I posed the emoticon of the guy hiding behind the couch. I was doing a little good natured ribbing and expected some in return. Had this been an actual rant I would be sticking to " well learn how to use your camera moron" but that is not me and not the point of this thread. Does it "bother me?" when people post OOF (out of focus) pics? Maybe a little. Only because like people have said here, posters go through the trouble of taking the pic, uploading it, then posting it and I think it's ironic that the subject is not in focus and you can't see what they want. Me, i would just not post that pic. I think it's especially funny when people do it in a FS thread or craigslist. You can't even see what they are trying to sell but they put up the pic anyway.

Again, you are probably right that I usedthe wrong verbiage to get my point across and people took it in a way other than I intended and for that I apologize. I will try and think a little harder about my word choices in the future. :tea:


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I had a problem with blurring with a cell phone camera. The problem was the camera moved when I pressed the button causing motion blur. To solve it, I used the timer so I didn't have to mash a button to take a picture.


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Seeing that photography is a hobby,
> perhaps you can start a thread on how to
> "how to take good pics"........
> 
> I am serious, that would be a great thread !


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...0-few-quick-cigar-photo-tips.html#post3397365


----------

